# GEN 4 model 21 feed issues?



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Brand new out of the box first time out she choked on 1 only 1 pmc fmj and as I read on others have had the same issue? then yesterday third time out she choked on 1 and only 1 CCI blazer steel case. All other ammo except for 1 and only 1 fiocchi that did not fire? primer hit and no BANG? So I have had many glocks and never a 1 that would not eat all it was fed!! Period!! I guess others are having the same on other forums I see. This gun can't be a carry piece until this crap stops!!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear you are having issues. I wish I could help but my Gen 4 21 has been nothing but completely reliable. It is #1 for me as far as home defense. I would have it checked out by a professional someone who knows Glocks.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd say shoot it 200-300 rounds and see how it goes. I got my G21SF used and it is flawless as is my brand new G 41 gen 4. I have what is a magazine issue (I think) with that gun where the last round doesn't feed. It's only happened twice and I had 5 magazines that I was shooting and forgot to mark the one that gave me the problem. I'll take it out again and see what happens but the 21 is the bedside gun for now.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with Sgt45, and I'll also mention that new Glocks should be cleaned and lubricated before the first firing, as stated in the instruction manual, DESPITE their usual record of doing just fine right-out-of-the-box.

Was the primer hit perfectly centered on the failed-to-fire round, or slightly off-center?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> I agree with Sgt45, and I'll also mention that new Glocks should be cleaned and lubricated before the first firing, as stated in the instruction manual, DESPITE their usual record of doing just fine right-out-of-the-box.
> 
> Was the primer hit perfectly centered on the failed-to-fire round, or slightly off-center?


First, I like your tag line "Placement is power". I could not agree more! WRT the choking, I would agree with the Sgt and DJ. Glocks typically do not jam, but if they do, it is attributed to either limp wristing the pistol, or it just needing to be broken in (i.e. 200-300 rounds with good quality ammunition). If the problem persists, then have it checked out by a professional gunsmith. I have not always cleaned my Glocks before shooting for the first time, but it certainly is not a bad idea. Most of the time, a Glock (or any quality pistol) is going to work out of the box, but cleaning/lubing properly per the specs isn't a bad idea.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Likewise, PMC Bronze, or what I like to refer as "Powder Puff" ammo would not be my first choice when breaking in a new pistol. 100 to 200 rounds of WWB would be my first choice, then PMC. The metals need to mate with the very good recommendations above. If after shooting 100 to 200 rounds and your pistol is still having issues time to look for something else as the issue.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

It was cleaned before its first use. It was cleaned again also after 2nd and 3rd times out to range. Primer hit was dead center. I ran only a few rounds of PMC then changed to federal,winchester fiochii and speer lawman and all those ran fine except the 1 fiochhi or how ever you spell that shit? Limp wrist nope! Been shooting pistols now for 22 years know how to hold the gun. I will say this gun is scary accurate!! Put 3 rounds in the ten ring same hole at over 30 feet! I'm sorry too! I have had countless glocks in the past all 110% perfect!!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

No model 21 bed side at this point? Sig 220 Equinox. Proven tried and true! So far?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

shift1 said:


> Primer hit was dead center.


 Was it a light primer strike, or was it a strike you believe good enough to set the round off? Did you compare it to the other primer hits on the federal, winchester and speer spent cases? As you stated the federal, winchester and speer lawman all ran fine. I suspect you know but just wondering.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

If I remember correctly? The primer hit was not as deep as the rounds that fired? I could be wrong? I don't have it. The gun seems to run fine with the fed's and the law's also the fiocchi and these seem to be hotter than the others? I do like the gun but just trying to figure this crap out?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I would just stick to what you know works. There is no substitute for quality ammo, and the Glock is a proven platform. There is never anything wrong with letting a gunsmith/expert look at it, but at the end of the day you should go with what you feel most comfortable with. If that's the Sig, then stick with it.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I like the gen. 4's a lot. I bought a 19 and hated it!! Sold it right away! The 21 is for sure a better shooter! Smoother and more accurate in my hand. The sig is a great piece in 45acp. A very sweet shooter. My normal carry piece was the sig 220 until I found my HK USP compact 9 which is light and deadly accurate. The HK is a very nice gun and I'm so happy I found it! Two tone also!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

My 21 gen 4 is running fine now and lets hope it stays that way? I do enjoy shooting it and has almost 500 rds. through it now.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

They are smooth shooting pistols. Glad it worked out!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad to hear it's running well now; see if you can wear it out!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I like to keep you guy posted . My 21 is a tack driver and my Gen 4 17 is pretty darn close too! They are really good shooters with a pleasant feel to them. I'm hitting clothes pins at 50 feet with my 21 amazing! I put a 3.5 ghost trigger in my 17 but will leave the 21 stock for now because trigger is smooth all the way through.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Glad its working out my 21 gen 4 is my favorite. Also have the 17 and feel the exact same way. I shoot the 21 better, why I don't know.


----------

